# water heater tempering



## jnaas2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Cant find the answer in the code book any help would be appreciated. Have a apartment complex that has one water heater supplying water to 4 units, I say that you need to put a tempering valve at water heater since it is located in the common area and anyone can crank up the water heater setting and the GC says that the temp set on shower valve will be fine by itself cant get it thru his thick skull that its set at 120 degrees hot water and if someone cranks the water heater up there is a chance someone can get burned.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

jnaas2 said:


> Cant find the answer in the code book any help would be appreciated. Have a apartment complex that has one water heater supplying water to 4 units, I say that you need to put a tempering valve at water heater since it is located in the common area and anyone can crank up the water heater setting and the GC says that the temp set on shower valve will be fine by itself cant get it thru his thick skull that its set at 120 degrees hot water and if someone cranks the water heater up there is a chance someone can get burned.


 It's not in the code because your making it up "you say " doesn't necessarily equal code 

A water heater doesn't need a mixing valve unless you're using it for radiant heat lol 

Also can you define common area? 

What about some crazy glue on the dial so no one can adjust it


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> It's not in the code because your making it up "you say " doesn't necessarily equal code
> it


I see the words on the screen, but they just don't make sense...


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

U666A said:


> I see the words on the screen, but they just don't make sense...


Just trying to say it's funny that he can't find the code (doesn't exist) but ..... 

"I say that you need to put a tempering valve at water heater since it is located in the common area and anyone can crank up the water heater setting"

It's bad enough that jurisdictions make stuff up 

I can just see some plumbing committee reading this thread an then enacting this nonsense into law


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

We plumbed a 15 unit condo with a big assed water heater, no tempering valve in sight?

I realize that codes are different but as you said "Cant find the answer in the code book".

Maybe that is because its not there and not an issue?


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> Just trying to say it's funny that he can't find the code (doesn't exist) but .....
> 
> "I say that you need to put a tempering valve at water heater since it is located in the common area and anyone can crank up the water heater setting"
> 
> ...


I know... I was making light of your accurate observation...


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

U666A said:


> I know... I was making light of your accurate observation...


I'm so tired I wasn't sure if I was making sense


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

jnaas2 said:


> Cant find the answer in the code book any help would be appreciated. Have a apartment complex that has one water heater supplying water to 4 units, I say that you need to put a tempering valve at water heater since it is located in the common area and anyone can crank up the water heater setting and the GC says that the temp set on shower valve will be fine by itself cant get it thru his thick skull that its set at 120 degrees hot water and if someone cranks the water heater up there is a chance someone can get burned.


The new ADA compliance stuff is when these tempering devices began to be required for various applications...most multifamily and private residences don't require ADA compliance. It comes into play when the bathrooms or hand-wash stations are public.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

The code you're working from may not specify mixing/tempering valves. However, it may restrict the temperature at the fixtures to a specified number. If so, as a plumbing professional it's up to you to make that happen.

Having said that, setting the hot water tank to 120 deg. F is NOT the answer as you risk breeding bacteria.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

jnaas2 said:


> Cant find the answer in the code book any help would be appreciated. Have a apartment complex that has one water heater supplying water to 4 units, I say that you need to put a tempering valve at water heater since it is located in the common area and anyone can crank up the water heater setting and the GC says that the temp set on shower valve will be fine by itself cant get it thru his thick skull that its set at 120 degrees hot water and if someone cranks the water heater up there is a chance someone can get burned.


The 120 degree requirement on domestic hot water only applies to bathtub and shower fixtures.

2009 IPC Section 424 - Faucets and Other Fixture Fittings. Look at 424.3, 424.4, and 424.5.

Yes someone can get burned by 140 degree water at a lav or kitchen sink but that would be a minor injury and not even likely given natural human reflexes. Conversely, it can be as serious as life threatening in a tub or shower. 

Super gluing the knob on the WH control valve violates Section 5 - Water Heaters. 501.8 Temperature Controls. ....controls "capable" of adjustment...

That was the long answer.
The short answer is you GC is right on this one.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

MarkToo said:


> ...setting the hot water tank to 120 deg. F is NOT the answer as you risk breeding bacteria.


^^^ What he said. :yes:


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

i have done service in an apartment building. not the nicest area but they built a cage around the water heater in every building. i have also had to go to replace a t&p valve because someone broke into the cage to steal the copper tube which broke the t&p. they stole others tubes but only 1 t&p broke.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Nothing prohibits securing the mechanical equipment room or caging the WH. But the controls themselves have to remain operational. 

I hope the WH vandals don't get somebody killed.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

theres vandals everywhere. i need to replace some flush valves at a walmart soon because of vandals. they stole an electronic head once. we replaced it. since then because the screw holes in the body we slightly stripped it has been an issue. then they did the same to another. i told them we could tap in larger screws and try finding security screws or replace the valves. i was told to replace the unit.


----------



## jnaas2 (Dec 6, 2012)

This is a 8 building apartment complex witha total of 124 apartments, checked a couple of the apartments today to see what the water temperature was at the tub, 145 degrees, will need to temper waterheaters or build guards around the heaters to keep anyone from changing the temp setting


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

jnaas2 said:


> This is a 8 building apartment complex witha total of 124 apartments, checked a couple of the apartments today to see what the water temperature was at the tub, 145 degrees, will need to temper waterheaters or build guards around the heaters to keep anyone from changing the temp setting


What kind of faucets are on the tubs?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> What kind of faucets are on the tubs?


Bath tub faucets ... What you think lav faucets ... Geez


----------

